# Musty smell and taste from Supermarket apples.



## Laramie (18 Jul 2018)

Yet another bag of apples bought today with a smell and musty taste from them. Tesco today but it is the same from all the supermarkets.


----------



## Bigbird (18 Jul 2018)

First world problems! They’ll be in season again soon.  I ran out a few weeks ago just before my Tesco shop was due.  I was passing a lidl and ran in.  I bought they’re pink lady organic range.  They were cheap and good.


----------



## mathepac (18 Jul 2018)

Garlic - CENTRA, SuperValu, LIDL, ALDI all rotten and musty, with fungus growing on the bulbs. Country of origin, Spain, China makes no difference.


----------



## Firehead (19 Jul 2018)

I bought a six pack of Irish apples from SuperValu the other day and all inedible, soft to the bite and a fungus starting to develop on the stems


----------



## noproblem (19 Jul 2018)

Fruits like pears, peaches, plums, etc, are the texture of rock in almost all supermarkets. They say to bring them home to ripen but usually end up going rotten from the middle out. The carrots and other veg get covered a horrible fluffy black fungus after a few days, but the supermarkets always have an answer even though to me its complete bull what they say. Chiqueta bananas to me are good but after that one has to ask what are we being sold by these big retailers? Does the big retailers go to where these veg and fruit are being sourced, do they sample the goods we're being sold? It's not good enough


----------



## T McGibney (19 Jul 2018)

noproblem said:


> Does the big retailers go to where these veg and fruit are being sourced, do they sample the goods we're being sold?



Of course they do. But then they chill the living daylights out of it in order to prolong shelflife. This isn't a secret.


----------



## Odea (19 Jul 2018)

Then you have the six tomatoes for 99c. Totally tasteless so you upgrade to the five vine tomatoes at twice the price only to find that they are tasteless as well. A bit like the SuperValu instore breads. Lovely shapes and sizes and different prices until you realise that they all taste the same.


----------



## peemac (21 Jul 2018)

This time of year look out for southern hemisphere apples - they'll be a lot fresher.

Northern hemisphere apples have been in storage for a few months and whilst that's fine, I would suspect that the extremely warm weather has caused issues.


----------



## Tintagel (25 Jul 2018)

Got a bag of those musty apples this week. Disgusting. I even had a burning sensation in my mouth after I ate one. I wonder what they are being sprayed with to prolong their life?


----------



## mathepac (25 Jul 2018)

Many varieties of fruit & veg are sprayed both with pesticides and wax.  The wax, where used,  is a petro-chemical by-product used to enhance the colour and "shininess" of the product.  Tomatoes & apples from certain are treated this way and bananas are routinely sprayed with pesticides when being loaded into containers at source.


----------



## iamaspinner (25 Jul 2018)

mathepac said:


> Many varieties of fruit & veg are sprayed both with pesticides and wax.  The wax, where used,  is a petro-chemical by-product used to enhance the colour and "shininess" of the product.  Tomatoes & apples from certain are treated this way and bananas are routinely sprayed with pesticides when being loaded into containers at source.



Does that also apply to the organic versions?


----------



## mathepac (25 Jul 2018)

I'm not even sure what that means any more. Bord Bia's Origin Green "Ireland's food and drink sustainability programme" [sic] encourages and supports farmers and food processors who use insecticides, pesticides and other industrial chemicals in food production. The real purpose of the initiative is to maximise yield per acre or euro invested in inputs. Call and ask them https://www.origingreen.ie/what-is-origin-green/sustainable-food-production/

I would hope they're not used in organic food production but who really knows. The IFA and the vets spouted about taking prescrition veterinary medicines out of the hands of farmers some years ago, it hasn't happened other than in the widely publicised programme announcements.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (25 Jul 2018)

We find that Lidl fruit and veg generally is always good and fresh.  Aldi is poor on that score.   Cannot speak on Tesco or Supervalue,


----------



## Bronco Lane (26 Jul 2018)

I believe that they all come from the same company who just packs them in the individual bags for the respective supermarket.


----------



## Leo (26 Jul 2018)

mathepac said:


> I'm not even sure what that means any more. Bord Bia's Origin Green "Ireland's food and drink sustainability programme" [sic] encourages and supports farmers and food processors who use insecticides, pesticides and other industrial chemicals in food production.



Origin Green makes no claims to be organic. Bord Bia's goals do not align with those of the organic movement.

The waxes currently used to treat fruit are all derived from organic compounds, even those synthetically produced, and are allowed under organic certification.


----------



## mathepac (26 Jul 2018)

I just stated what Origin Green;'s objectives are, to maximize ROI and ROCE, the complete antithesis of organic or sustainable, i.e. wring the last cent from each beast and sq metere of land. The words "green and "sustainability" are employed to mislead.


----------



## Leo (26 Jul 2018)

I took your use of 'I'm not even sure what that means any more', straight after iamaspinner's 'Does that also apply to the organic versions?'  to mean you were talking about organic produce. In that context, the Origin Green programme is unrelated and irrelevant. 

If that isn't the case, what does the 'I'm not even sure what that means any more' piece refer to?


----------

